# Will she get any bigger?



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was just wondering if i can expect Olive to get any bigger. She is a lot smaller than both of her parents and much smaller than we expected. She is 6 months old now and she's 12.4lbs which is about 5.6kg according to google! I was hoping she was going to weigh about 20lbs, but i don't see that happening. Obviously it doesn't matter to me if she stays small, but maybe she'll still grow some more?

My husband thinks she has stunted her growth because she doesn't eat. I'm not so sure about that, but we still have issues getting her to eat. Picky dog!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You probably have another growth spurt in there....she will grow till about 8 months...then fill out a bit after that...lady had a spurt at about 7 months


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jaime Biscuit doesn't seem to have grown in height and length since he was 6 months but is still filling out - although feels lean. He has gained about 2kg in the last few months. I would expect Olive to at least gain more weight. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Jaime. I expect she will grow a bit more, but probably not much. Then she will fill out, so overall weight will be more. Not sure how much it affects their adult size if they don't each much as puppies??

Maisie is much smaller than expected - she's 5.5kg and 12 inches to the shoulder so quite tiny. She didn't eat much as a puppy either, but eats well now on her raw diet (Natural Instinct).

Olive looks lovely anyway, whatever her size. Such distinctive colouring.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Would love to seem some pics of Olive! x


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola is six months old, weighs 4.8 kilos and is 12 inches tall. She is a mix between an American cocker and toy poodle. She is a terrible eater, doesn't matter what I give her she takes a bit then walks away. It is painful to watch.. I don't think she will get much bigger.
I didn't realise there was such a big size difference between a toy and miniature. I was also expecting her to be bigger but what she loses in size she gains in personality and we love her to bits.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is a toy and Bonnie is a miniature and Dexter is much taller than Bonnie. He has has long legs and a lean body and is easily as tall as an average cocker. He has never been a good eater but has thrived on Natural Instinct. Although they are cousins with roan cocker sisters Bonnie has a very different build. She has always been a good eater but has shorter legs and is just generally a smaller dog although she may be due for a last minute boost to her growth. Perhaps the boys are always bigger than the girls? I meant to add that dexter is 10 kilos and Bonnie is 6 kilos.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett is about 7.5 months now and I think that she is pretty much done now. Last time I had her at the vets she weighed 11 pounds, and I don't think that she has grown much since then. Her growth has been a lot more slow and steady as opposed to big spurts over the last few months. Scarlett is also a horrible eater but she always kept growing so I wasn't overly concerned. So like others have said, Olive may have a little bit more in her!


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lucy weighed 13 lbs at 6 months, and is now about 17.5 lbs at almost 10 months. So I'd say Olive has more growing to do!


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

The vet told me last week to take their 4 month weight, double it and add a pound or 2 for muscle and that will be their adult weight. What does that calculation tell you? Does it help?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poppy hasn't grown since abotu 6 months, she's nice months now, so pretty sure she's fully grown, she's smaller than we expected as well, she's a bit smaller than Izzie


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

if i do the 4 month calculation she'd be about 15 or 16lbs fully grown.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

a tiny bit smaller than lady...Lady is tall but a skinny minnie!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't had Olive clipped yet so I'm not sure how skinny she looks, but she is short so she might not look that skinny. I'll find out later this week after she is groomed!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello,

I thought the same thing about Kody at six months but he has picked up a few more pounds as he's pushing 9 months this month. I agree that she will grow a little more.


----------

